# Remembering Densetsu



## Veho (May 18, 2017)

It still feels like a punch in the gut.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 18, 2017)

Completely agreed. The death of Densetsu was a great loss to all of us who remember him, but that's nothing compared to what his family and close friends must have been feeling.
Cancer is a bitch. My mom has had it twice and luckily survived both times, but there's no telling if it'll come back a third time and finally get the best of her. I hope that never happens, I don't know how I could live without her, she's like my rock in a scary world. But I digress.


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2017)

I couldn't forget. Everytime it reminds me how life is precious.


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2017)

Still can barely believe it :c


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2017)

It's still deeply hard to put words to just how much his passing hurts. I still remember when I had an emotional breakdown and left the Temp. He sent me a PM when he noticed my M3 update threads stopped. He wanted to make sure I was doing ok and to find some way to keep in contact with me. Then when he found out I was struggling, he made sure to keep in touch with me to make sure I always had someone to talk to. He listened to me when I needed someone the most and became an amazing friend to me on the Temp. I will never forget just how much he cared about someone he only talked to through the internet.


----------



## th3joker (May 18, 2017)

I never got to read his posts but sad hes gone but happy that be has people who still care enough to post this. I too have been diagnosed.... But doubt anyone will... Nvm...


----------



## shaunj66 (May 18, 2017)

Great words. Very fitting. Can hardly believe it's been a year already. GBAtemp will always be indebted to him.


----------



## raystriker (May 18, 2017)

I really started noticing Densetsu when I simultaneously got interested in the Pokemon ROM hack craziness of 2013 (was it?) and around the same time when I really got into wanting to learn Japanese, eventually stumbling on to his learning Japanese thread. He had an immense presence and brought order with a very cool demeanor and dignified way. RIP.


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 18, 2017)

I never had the pleasure of speaking with him at any depth, but losing him was a big hit to the community and irl. Rest in peace.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 18, 2017)

Has it really been a year already? Feels like yesterday when we got the post detailing what happened.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Completely agreed. The death of Densetsu was a great loss to all of us who remember him, but that's nothing compared to what his family and close friends must have been feeling.
> Cancer is a bitch. My mom has had it twice and luckily survived both times, but there's no telling if it'll come back a third time and finally get the best of her. I hope that never happens, I don't know how I could live without her, she's like my rock in a scary world. But I digress.


There this one thing I want to say. I really hope someone from his family or his real life friends has been reading the forums or seeing the posts on his walls. I want them to know just how much he meant to us and that his memory still lives on here on the Temp.
As for you my friend, I wish so much luck and send some love to your mom from the Temp and know that we only wish her well. I don't know her personally, but I know you and you are like kin to us. So she's kin too.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 18, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 87141​
> One year ago on May 19, our Ninja had passed after losing his battle with cancer. Densetsu was known for not only his contributions to the NDS scene, but for his extremely amazing personality. He would go out of his way to help everyone and kept a calm level head no matter what pressure he was under. He never lost his cool and was always willing to work things out, earning him the utmost respect for the community. He was also an inspiring doctor going through medical school. Something he was extremely passionate about coupled with his love for gaming.
> Densetsu's legacy still lives on in the hearts of those who had the pleasure to work with him.
> To quote @BORTZ
> ...


RIP 
but couldn't chemotherapy save him? FUCK CANCER


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 18, 2017)

He was very talented. Went to Japan to learn the culture and language, helped and motivated other people to learn japanese, went to medical school and gave us english Blood of Bahamut DS. Awesome dude. Rest in peace, brother


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 18, 2017)

Which cancer did he get?
First Iwata, now this guy


----------



## AmandaRose (May 18, 2017)

Only one word can be used to describe him and that was Legend. Not just a legend on this site but a legend in life he was the nicest person you could ever have the privilege of getting to know. I got to know him when we both stayed in Japan. I was the proverbial fish out of water and did not know the language or the culture and he took me under his wing and was always there for me when I needed him. Even back then I only ever called him by the name of legend. After a while I headed home to Scotland due to a family crisis and sadly lost touch with him. I joined this site and not long after learnt of his passing. Earth's loss is heavens gain can't wait until the day we meet again. 

Rip LEGEND


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> Which cancer did he get?
> First Iwata, now this guy


I don't really have an answer to that question because no one really ever really said to begin with. I do know that he was getting treated for his cancer and that he was doing better before his passing.
If there is any comforting words I can give, is that he was a true ninja. He struck us in our hearts and vanished before he even knew what hit us.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 18, 2017)

on the bright side, Heaven found one more God...

Densetsu, you will always stay in our Cardiac Chambers (Heart) and our Cerebrum (Brain)
'cause people with big hearts deserve big respect with big words....


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (May 18, 2017)

I've always thought of what the point of living truly is. I believe it's to try and make the best of this world, and to enjoy ever second of it. To have fun, accomplish goals, and enjoy having friends and family. I have experienced death, not me, but I have seen it; and I've seen what it can do to break and tear a family apart. May his name and work never be forgotten, and let us celebrate what he has done. So, my advice is to not live a life of fear, but one of joy. Try and find that joy, and fight to keep it.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 18, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> I've always thought of what the point of living truly is. I believe it's to try and make the best of this world, and to enjoy ever second of it. To have fun, accomplish goals, and enjoy having friends and family. I have experienced death, not me, but I have seen it; and I've seen what it can do to break and tear a family apart. May his name and work never be forgotten, and let us celebrate what he has done. So, my advice is to not live a life of fear, but one of joy. Try and find that joy, and fight to keep it.


MODS! WE NEED A TRIPLE LIKE BUTTON

I totally agree. I even wrote a speech for the same in our Social Studies class, How we subject ourselves to so many risks of dying (airplanes, trains, etc.) but to live as long as possible, we can't jsut deny ourselves of joy. Live is meant for joy, and to live longer without joy seems quite ridiculous. 
my $0.2


----------



## Xe-rom (May 18, 2017)

Can't believe it's been a year since...


----------



## Boured (May 18, 2017)

I never knew him, and now i never will. But death is never good and I hope he rests in peace, that's all I can really say about it.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 18, 2017)

Never knew him, but losing any major community member is unfortunate. RIP Densetsu.

Cancer is truly a horrible disease, and even though cures are being made, it doesn't change the fact that every death caused by it is one too many.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 18, 2017)

What age did the poor guy die in?


----------



## Exavold (May 18, 2017)

It's been a year already ? :/

Time sure does fly by fast ... rip Ninja Doctor.


----------



## Pluupy (May 18, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> What age did the poor guy die in?


...Sengoku period?


----------



## fatsquirrel (May 18, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't really have an answer to that question because no one really ever really said to begin with. I do know that he was getting treated for his cancer and that he was doing better before his passing.
> If there is any comforting words I can give, is that he was a true ninja. He struck us in our hearts and vanished before he even knew what hit us.


My heart still skips a beat when I see your avatar with the corner of my eye. 
I so regret having a small quarrel with him before he died. Something stupid about grammar but yeah...


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> My heart still skips a beat when I see your avatar with the corner of my eye.


Something rather relevant to that thought. After that mental breakdown I had a few months ago and tried to quit, it was actually an email about a comment I made on his profile that got me to return back to reality and come back.
Seeing that just reminded me of the times he would contact me whenever he noticed something was amiss about me. He always wanted to make sure I was doing ok, make sure I was actually eating or getting enough sleep. He really looked out for me on the Temp and most likely looked out for other members as well. It's been a rough year not having that kind of buffer when you really needed it most, but somehow he still found away to keep me grounded.
I can't stress enough just how amazing a person he was. He rightfully holds the title of Legend.


----------



## queendude (May 18, 2017)

Damn... kinda insane if you think about it. I'm here, sitting, breathing and reading this, while he's somewhere between the skies 

R.i.P.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 18, 2017)

My memory..... Densetsu..... Thanks for making nice translations for best DS games. RIP.....


----------



## Joom (May 18, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> RIP
> but couldn't chemotherapy save him? FUCK CANCER


Unfortunately chemo isn't the cure for cancer. Depending on the severity of it chemo just staves it off long enough to keep someone alive for a small extension of time. It's also immensely painful to those receiving it. Many decide to not even go through with it because of such.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 18, 2017)

Never had the pleasure to meet him, but as people describe him, he sure was a fantastic person.

May he rest in peace and the memories of him will always stay alive on those who loved him.

I hope this community could follow his example and stop the cancer and shitposting from most of the users...


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 18, 2017)

Pest in peace, dood, you deserve it..


----------



## jamezfat (May 18, 2017)

such a sad story... i never had an account at the time so i didn't really interact with him, but from all his helpful posts to downright being a kind guy. he will always be remembered as not just a source of information but a great person and a greater friend...





rest in spaghetti, never forgetti


----------



## Alkéryn (May 18, 2017)

Wow i didn't realised it have been a year, i didn't knew him that much but it is definitely sad
RIP


----------



## Hells Malice (May 18, 2017)

A year already, huh?
Wow.
He was a really great guy, it's always so sad that they're the ones that get taken away. I was just done for the day once I saw that he had passed away.

He'll always be remembered around here, and will always be in the heart of the community.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2017)

RIP Densetsu 
I used to visit his profile sometimes.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2017)

Ah geez, reading this me tear up 

Cancer is horrible, I lost a friend of mine who lived two houses down from me from Li Fraumeni Syndrome (extremely rare cancer where the P-51 tumor suppressor gene is missing), and succumbed to brain cancer. But Densetsu as well, 
I spoke to him, he was amazing, he helped me with learning Japanese and a way to improve it, I'll never forget him...


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 18, 2017)

I wished I could join to see him

Fuck cancer


----------



## wurstpistole (May 18, 2017)

Who? Why have I never heard of this. I was around and active.


----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> Who? Why have I never heard of this. I was around and active.


Densetsu, he was a member who contributed a lot to the NDS scene, mostly to the M3 scene and ROM translation scene. He also became a member of the staff, quickly raising to Moderator and then Global Moderator. He was also an inspiring doctor who was going to medical school. There's obviously a lot more to him to make him an extremely notable member of the Temp, but it's hard to summarize his full contributions in just one post.


----------



## iAqua (May 18, 2017)

Goodbye, again.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2017)

I remember Densetsu very fondly. We didn't speak often, but when we did interact, he had an impeccable sense of humour. He was great at moderating the forums and keeping the peace, and his Japanese thread was very useful and interesting for our users. I still remember his Bukkake Soup thread, it was class entertainment. He'll be remembered, for sure.


----------



## Ricken (May 18, 2017)

I really wish I could have been around when he was most active.. I never really got to know Densetsu
Wherever he is, I hope he's happy.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 18, 2017)

He will be missed, tho we didn't really know him, I'm sure many of us considered him a friend, may he rest in peace.


----------



## DrHikaru (May 19, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There this one thing I want to say. I really hope someone from his family or his real life friends has been reading the forums or seeing the posts on his walls. I want them to know just how much he meant to us and that his memory still lives on here on the Temp.
> As for you my friend, I wish so much luck and send some love to your mom from the Temp and know that we only wish her well. I don't know her personally, but I know you and you are like kin to us. So she's kin too.



Thank you everyone for your kind words. Last year I gave a eulogy at his funeral and had mentioned the severe loss our community had with his passing. His family was extremely touched and I sent his mother all of your messages. Franz was my best friend and brought me into this community years ago when we were both in Japan.

His family is endeared by your shared grief and your support. <3


----------



## Issac (May 19, 2017)

I still go back to the PM's we sent to each other sometimes. I really do miss him. Quite a lot.
I keep on fighting to learn Japanese, but now I'm also doing it for him.


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2017)

DrHikaru said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. Last year I gave a eulogy at his funeral and had mentioned the severe loss our community had with his passing. His family was extremely touched and I sent his mother all of your messages. Franz was my best friend and brought me into this community years ago when we were both in Japan.
> 
> His family is endeared by your shared grief and your support. <3


It puts my mind at ease knowing his family knows just how much we cared about him. I just want his family to know that they are kin to us and we are forever grateful to have had the honor to experience a true Legend. His family and friends are always welcome here on the Temp. We will always be here if they need us.


----------



## DS1 (May 19, 2017)

RIP Densetsu, I still think of him often. He went out of his way to headhunt me (through GameFAQs no less!!) to help with the Blood of Bahamut project. One of the few people who validated my JP skills and made me feel really confident about it. Great guy to work with as well.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 19, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> Who? Why have I never heard of this. I was around and active.



He was an admin, worked on DS ROM translations, spoke fluent Japanese, and was one of the nicest people I knew


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 19, 2017)

Still completely hurt by his passing; I remember before I even know this happened; I'd always drop in his profile to see if he's active or not; cause I really missed him. He was a very funny person; I remember rolling on the floor after reading his posts when he closed threads. Densetsu, RIP man we will always miss you. Amazing guy.


----------



## raulpica (May 19, 2017)

Can't believe one year has passed already, the wound still feels so fresh in my heart.

RIP, Den. We miss you.


----------



## DCG (May 19, 2017)

I'm way way to absent from this site, only having found out this happened yesterday night...
He was probably the most recognizable person in the M3 topics, always calm and well spoken, it always put a smile on my face when I saw his avatar pass around when I was reading up on something.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 20, 2017)

When death came for him, Densetsu was learning to heal bodies
but he was born with the knowledge of how to heal hearts.
That might have been his greatest skill, and the one least known by the world.
I'm so honored to have seen that facet of his personality.
Franz was a good man, by any measure, and I miss his presence dearly.

I sure could use his council today.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 20, 2017)

Jesus has it been a year already? Unbelievable. 

I will just echo what I said when Den passed a year back. He was a great human being who not only helped this community but dedicated his life to healing and helping others. My stomach still gets sick and twisted at the thought of him passing so young in this way.

Rest is peace, my heart still hurts for your family.


----------



## GamerUnity (May 21, 2017)

If Densetsu was still around, he would most likely even help those who don't know him.
I cannot muster such feelings for someone I didn't know, but seeing all of you respect a person and praise him even after he was gone, made me respect him as well.

Rest in Peace, Densetsu, I hope you receive the greatest rewards for your efforts and good-will.


----------

